# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Новорічні пісні.

## Zaya

http://maria.sarov.info/music/ukr/ani/ani_kazka.mp3 
Ані Лорак
Новорічна 
У засніженому місті зорі чисті, думи чисті.
За годину до півночі ми зіткнулись очі в очі.
Рік на денці в подарунок нам с тобою дав притулок.
Змерзлі почуття відтали, мов лелітки теплі стали. 
Приспів (2)
«Дін-дон» годинкове, новорічна ніч казкова.
«Дін-дон» — як у казці, вичакловується щастя.
«Дін-дон», так і буде, вірте в добру казку, люди,
Вірте в добру казку, люди.  
Світить місячний ліхтарик,
І маленький годинкарик вже видзвонює дванадцять.
Ми кружляєм в дивнім танці.
Розпашілі наші лиця, розшампанилось по вінця.
Зустрічаємо з тобою рік народжений любов’ю. 
Приспів (2) 
За годину до півночі...
Новорічна ніч казкова...

----------


## Zaya

Піккардійська терція і Мартин хор - Новорічна.mp3  Юнакова Ольга - Новорічна.mp3 
Це різні пісні, просто називаються вони однаково.   ::

----------


## Zaya

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/product.asp?sku=42916
або http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=13
(пряме посилання) 
Тарас Петриненко
Новий рік 
Зрубана й прикрашена ялина,
Знов мене зненацька застає
Рік Новий, безгрішний мов дитина.
Рік Старий забрав усе своє. 
Вже святкові свічі запалали,
Цілий світ немов одна рідня.
Чом же тінь незваної печалі
Новорічну ніч наздоганя? 
Приспів:
Дзвони урочі
Полинуть до небес опівночі,
І ти мені поглянеш у очі
Я так за це багато віддам.
Знов чередою
Одна біда іде за другою,
Але якщо ти поруч зі мною,
Я не все на світі програв,
Не все ще програв. 
Паморозь упала на волосся,
Наша втратам загубився лік,
Вип’ємо ж за те, що не збулося,
І уже не збудеться повік. 
Проскакали в безвість дикі коні,
Молоді гарячії літа…
Скільки їх лишилось на припоні,
Скільки їх снігами заміта… 
Приспів

----------


## Zaya

Руслана - Новий рік (ABBA cover).mp3  Руслана та Чубай - Це Новий Рiк.mp3 
Руслана і Тарас Чубай
Цей Новий рік (Happy New Year)  
Ніч новорічна наче казка промине, 
Скоро згаснуть вогні, на порозі — новий день. 
Знову кличе надія в дальню путь тебе й мене, 
На вітрилах дзвінких в край кохання і пісень.  
Приспів: 
Це новий рік, це новий рік, 
Мир без війни, де кожен в щасті і в теплі, 
Світлий час, панує радість на землі... 
Це новий рік, це новий рік, 
Серце відкрий, хай кожен зробить перший крок, 
Час прийшов і звістка лине до зірок! 
Мир землі! 
Ніч новорічна, казка вічна, мов життя, 
Як в дитячі літа, нас бентежить знов і знов. 
Нам з тобою в минуле вже немає вороття, 
Лиш в майбутнім знайдем нашу віру і любов! 
Нашу віру і любов!  
Приспів.  
Ніч новорічна, королівство конфетті 
За порогом твоїм, що зустріне кожен з нас? 
Нове тисячоліття, новий день і новий рік, 
Це не мрія, не сон, світ без болю і образ! 
Світ без болю і образ!  
Приспів.

----------


## Zaya

Дзвони - Новорiчний сон.mp3 
Дзвони 
Новорічний сон 
Слова: Вадим Крищенко
Музика: Володимир Кузнєцов 
Навколо сріблясто від снігу і мрій
І ти біля мене у шалі своїй
І сани несуть нас у ніч новорічну,
Так солодко-солодко, щемно й незвично. 
Приспів:
Новорічний сон, новорічна ніч,
Мов ясна зоря, що летить навстріч.
Новорічна ніч, тільки я і ти,
І сніги на усі світи. 
Копита об лід чеканно звучали,
Неначе з вином кришталеві бокали,
І ти притулялась до мене щокою,
Бо коні летіли стрілою швидкою. 
Приспів 
І раптом все щезло, один у кімнаті,
За вікнами осінь і барви строкаті,
А сани і шаль і сріблясте волосся — 
Це я все придумав, це тільки здалося. 
Приспів

----------


## Zaya

Опіум - Новорічна

----------


## Zaya

Maxima - З Новим роком! 
Maxima 
Новорічна 
Слова і музика: 
Юлія Донченко 
Коли сірі будні тяжко тиснуть,
Коли зміни не пророчить час,
Відчини вікно, вдихни побільше кисню,
Ти один з нас, ти один з нас. 
Приспів:
Нехай біда минає боком,
З Різдвом, з Новим роком.
Хай у вас і у нас
Все буде гаразд! (2) 
Коли страшно хочеться додому,
Коли все життя вирує вниз, вниз,
Закриваєш очі, а перед тобою
Твоє давно минуле колись. 
Приспів (3)  Щось я сумніваюся, що можна сказати «вирує *вниз*», але ж це пісня.

----------

